# my project car for years to come



## sentra_ga16de (Nov 26, 2006)




----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

so, what are your plans for this car?


----------



## sentra_ga16de (Nov 26, 2006)

well i hope do do some small mods first like cams, cold air, exhaust, then maybe the larger things like pistons and push rods and boost, and of course body kit and interior.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Well good to know you're performance oriented. But before you ruin the car with ugly body kits, I suggest you plan on going JDM. The Nissan Sunny GT-S body kit (4-fog light version) would make your car look very nice along with the GT-S LED spoiler. For the interior, I recommend B13 SE-R bucket seats. Maybe when u make enough money, I also susggest you save up for an SR20 swap instead. Buying all those parts to build a non aspirated GA16DE would still be slow compared to a stock SR20 unless of course you turbo the GA. Good luck with your project. I started out just like you; Same kinda of interior, DUAL subs, lol same shift knob, but all that stuff grew out on me.


----------



## Darth_Illidan (Jan 28, 2007)

Now that's a lot of work to do! Hey! Could you keep posting if possible every improvements on your car? So that we can see how the car progresses to be a real beauty! Peace!


----------



## sentra_ga16de (Nov 26, 2006)

yeah no problem, just bought some rims but not putting them on until spring so ill have pics of that this spring.


----------

